
Ask HN: Should I inline all JavaScript and CSS into index.html in my mobile first SPA? - dandare
I assume the fewer separate files are loaded by the mobile device the faster the loading times and even battery drain, am I right? Is this true for desktop as well? Are there any disadvantages to this approach?
======
nowprovision
I don't think it's ever best practice to inline significant amounts of
javascript (aside from bootstrapping code). Inlining CSS might be viable based
on some recent HN articles, but a SPA generally has a non-trivial amount of
javascript code and dependencies thus I can only forsee disadvantages even if
you make the inlining part of your gulp/grunt workflow. You can add long-live
cache directives to your javascript sources and bust them with a
checksum/date/revision e.g. ?v=abc123def

I suspect battery drain would be a bigger concern during the SPA running time,
is it polling, does it use requestAnimationFrame for rendering, is it doing a
non trivial amount of work client-side etc..

~~~
dandare
CAn you be more specific on what disadvantages you mean when you talk about
javascript code and dependencies?

------
brudgers
Ship.

Good luck.

